# Books about Homosexual Practice ?



## Mayflower (Nov 5, 2009)

I have at my library the book of The Bible and Homosexual Practice: Texts and Hermeneutics by Robert G. Gagnon.

Any other good books which deals with the sin of the Homosexual Practice ?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 5, 2009)

That is the KING exegetical book. It is unbelievably thorough.

Dr. Gagnon is the man (that is when it comes to this issue, he is slippery on other things as a good evangelical PC(USA) Ruling Elder).


----------



## MarieP (Nov 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Homosexual-Agenda-Exposing-Principal-Religious/dp/0805426981/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1257463525&sr=1-3]Amazon.com: The Homosexual Agenda: Exposing the Principal Threat to Religious Freedom Today (9780805426984): Alan Sears, Craig Osten: Books[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Same-Sex-Controversy-Clarifying-Homosexuality/dp/0764225243/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1257463561&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Same Sex Controversy, The: Defending and Clarifying the Bible's Message About Homosexuality (9780764225246): Jeff Niell, James White: Books[/ame]


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Nov 5, 2009)

These guys practice every week during the fall. I don't know how much is recorded in the book though.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Sports-Illustrated-Texas-Celebration-Longhorns/dp/1603201041/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1257463764&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Sports Illustrated Texas: A Celebration of Longhorns Football (9781603201049): Editors of Sports Illustrated: Books[/ame]


----------



## Andres (Nov 5, 2009)

DD2009 said:


> These guys practice every week during the fall. I don't know how much is recorded in the book though.
> 
> Amazon.com: Sports Illustrated Texas: A Celebration of Longhorns Football (9781603201049): Editors of Sports Illustrated: Books



 oh yeah you are hilarious. I mean they are only undefeated and on their way to another National Championship! let me guess, you must be a sooner fan or a lowly aggie.


----------



## Rich Coffeen (Nov 22, 2009)

*Unconventional approach to the homosexual agenda*

My science fiction novel deals very directly with the topic of homosexuality. Some Christian readers love this, and some can't stand it. Either way, the book is very politically incorrect, and gets people analyzing the worldview assumptions of the homosexual agenda.


----------



## Galatians220 (Nov 22, 2009)

I might get pilloried for this. Maybe this is the wrong thread for this, but I loved the book "Love Won Out" by John and Anne Paulk. I know what followed in the life of John Paulk, and I continue to pray for him. The book is frank, graphic and an extremely descriptive, loving testament to the power of the Lord Jesus Christ to save sinners such as homosexuals. I was in tears reading it over the sheer love shown by our Savior to people like this - and I will never look at the sin of homosexuality in the same way again. Yes: homosexuality is an abomination, a horrible one. But... Jesus saves!

After I read the book, I wrote John Paulk a letter at his address at "Focus on the Family." Four days later, I got a phone call from his secretary, who told me that Mr. Paulk had left with his family to spend Thanksgiving in Seattle, and if she did nothing else that day, to make sure and call me to tell me how much my letter had meant to him and his wife.

I still pray for John and Anne Paulk, and their sons...

Margaret


----------



## Susanna (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you, Margaret! 

Also, I really appreciated reading the verse you have in your signature! Would you mind if I used it, too? I really needed to hear that today!!!!

Warmly in Christ, 

Sue


----------

